# New Joonbee Ride/ Dw's Grocery Getter



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well here is a few pics to get calm the hordes.

This is our newest tow rig and hopefully our last for awhile. This has always been my "dream truck" KING RANCH

2005 Ford F250 King Ranch, 6.0 diesel, Crew cab shortbed with 158k. Very clean one owner and clean oasis. Having a little missin g problem that I think is an injector (gettin it scanned tomorrow), but I got a good deal, so I'm ok even if I have to do injectors. Bought it off ebay from a dealer in Philly, but found info for the previous owner and spoke to him the other day. He traded it in because of the problems, but spent $4000 with Ford before doing it. I got new turbo, egr cooler, oil cooler anf valve in the HPOP. Also had newer tires and brand new pads and rotors all around. The boys and fuzzy girls LOVE the big back seat. Also has a B&W flip over ball gooseneck hitch, so I just got a conversion to the 5er pin box. My 5er setup from my Dodge is listed in for sale items for those lookin.

Jim


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride,I am starting to look at the used truck market to upgrade the tv also.Keep us posted on the diagnostics.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

lookin' good in the driveway, jim....

congrats again....

paul


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd also have them check the FICM. A common problem with the 6.0Ls. It left my buddy and his airstream stranded in Utah for a few days, until a local diesel mechanic could get the parts in and replace the unit. One positive note is the mechanic flashed the eprom back to the original factory setting (not the latest Ford had out) and the truck picked up the mileage that it had lost and he was happy with that.

Oh yeah, it is a nice looking rig.

JR


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Niii-ccce... luv the interiors of the KR's- rugged. When are the windows getting blacked out?


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

boy, first steve and now you... must be truck buying time. congrats.









are you coming to otter lake this weekend?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

muttbike said:


> Niii-ccce... luv the interiors of the KR's- rugged. When are the windows getting blacked out?


Thank ya sir. Oh it wont be long till the fronts get done.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

looks good...how long till the king ranch gets a ranch hand bumper


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful truck! Hope the diagnosis goes well.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Little more budget driven with this one, so we will wait out our time for a ranch hand bumper. A deal will come along.

So dignosis is the #1 injector failing, so my cost from Ford $228 and a few hours of dirty hands should hopefully put us on the smooth track. All goes well from there a little exhaust , tuner/gauges will actually go in tonight and a good flusk of the coolant systema dn the after market dieselsite extrenal coolant filter. Other than that "How do you make a KING RANCH any better"??










Jim


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Another new truck what happened to the dodge?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Duanesz said:


> Another new truck what happened to the dodge?


Well we really needed a bigger back seat area and I could and did, pretty much swap even from an SLT trim Dodge to a King Ranch Ford. Other than the back seat, I cant really knock the Dodge.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice looking truck! Its cool you already have experience with the 6.0.. Sure helps!

Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

muttbike said:


> I'd also have them check the FICM. A common problem with the 6.0Ls. It left my buddy and his airstream stranded in Utah for a few days, until a local diesel mechanic could get the parts in and replace the unit. One positive note is the mechanic flashed the eprom back to the original factory setting (not the latest Ford had out) and the truck picked up the mileage that it had lost and he was happy with that.
> 
> Oh yeah, it is a nice looking rig.
> 
> JR


Just had this done on my excursion. Runs MUCH better and my mileage increased from about 13.5 (city and highway mix) to around 16 mpg. Really excited about it.

Excited for you Jim! I know I have had my eye on one of those for a while but with 4 kiddos, its not going to happen for me so keep us updated on the progress with the truck so we can live vicariously.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I just spent a few hours this afternoon seeing whats under the valve covers of my 6.0 and I am happy to say that we are smooth sailing. New injector at dealer cost $230. I must admit I haven't stopped smiling, it drives sooooo nice wihtout that stutter and lack of power.

Edge platinum is in and monitoring the functions, while the 5"







yup 5"







straight thru exhaust is on the way.

Thanks for all the well wishes. Man I love this truck. Now who was it that was REALLY REALLY thinking about buying a new Ford?







I would hate to persude them with my excitement






































Sorry C&H

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

....you're killin me.............................I'll just live vicariously through you and Eric.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> Just had this done on my excursion. Runs MUCH better and my mileage increased from about 13.5 (city and highway mix) to around 16 mpg. Really excited about it.
> 
> Excited for you Jim! I know I have had my eye on one of those for a while but with 4 kiddos, its not going to happen for me so keep us updated on the progress with the truck so we can live vicariously.


Just curious, and if you don't mind, how many miles did the Excursion have on the clock when the FICM stopped doing it's thing? The F350 had just under 80K.
Thanks,
JR


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ....you're killin me.............................I'll just live vicariously through you and Eric.


for now that may do.....but it wont suffice forever


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My boss just bought a 2011 scopion F350. Its totally loaded. Has every option, sunroof, nav, on screen phone, etc. 60k. Plus he put 4k worth of big tires and wheels. It does run good, been riding around in it. This model is the best riding ford ive ever been in.

He tried to pull a stuck 80000lb semi out of a mud hole last night.. lol Couldnt get enough traction. All I can say is its a sweet truck. Black charcoal and tan with tan leather interior. He's put about 5k miles on it in 2 weeks. Its all muddy now and looks like it belongs in NoDak now, lol

Im seeing tons of the new scorpion trucks up here in NoDak. With unemployment in the 3% range and with the crazy oil field, guys have money to spend on these sweet cowboy caddies.

Carey


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ....you're killin me.............................I'll just live vicariously through you and Eric.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

muttbike said:


> Just had this done on my excursion. Runs MUCH better and my mileage increased from about 13.5 (city and highway mix) to around 16 mpg. Really excited about it.
> 
> Excited for you Jim! I know I have had my eye on one of those for a while but with 4 kiddos, its not going to happen for me so keep us updated on the progress with the truck so we can live vicariously.


Just curious, and if you don't mind, how many miles did the Excursion have on the clock when the FICM stopped doing it's thing? The F350 had just under 80K.
Thanks,
JR
[/quote]

The truck never left me stranded, I had a service engine light that told me it was time. I have 90K miles on the truck.


----------

